# Abt Rack



## ghost308 (Jun 14, 2009)

I decided I needed a rack for my ABT's so I drew one up real quick and had a friend at work do her magic and she  programed it for laser cutting, then a few bends on the brake and heres what I got.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2009)

Very nice work. I've seen those for sale online and they run about $14.99 - $19.99. Save ya some $$ by making your own!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 14, 2009)

Man...ya done good! Made mine from a chunk a steel....


----------



## rab (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks good.  What size hole did you make for them.  I made one from some scrap steel I found around the shop the other day.  It was already bent so I drilled 3/4" holes then put a slight bevel on the edge with a larger bit.


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 27, 2009)

I wanted one that would hold about 50 and the only ones that held that many were expensive so I went to Tractor supply and bought a 12 x 24" piece of sheet metal and made my own that holds 55 for 6 dollars.....The pictures on here look great


----------



## billbo (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice, will she make me one?


----------



## punchy (Jul 2, 2009)

what size are the hole and do you wish they were smaller or larger?


----------



## lucc (Jul 2, 2009)

You should make a bunch and sell them on here for $10.


----------



## wanbli (Jul 2, 2009)

RAB, The boss is lookin for that base plate he made the other day.lol j/k. Looks good. Is that just cold roll or stainless ? Peace, Wanbli


----------



## harrylips (Jul 2, 2009)

Since my friend and myself are not that resourceful, I stand 2 2X4s on edge, and stick my turds with a tooth pic.  Then let the points of the picks rest on the 2X4s.  If I werent at work, Id post a pic of it.


----------



## rab (Jul 4, 2009)

Its just cold roll.  You can't be too picky when you're gettin stuff out of the scrap iron pile. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





When I pulled it out it was covered in rust but a few minutes with my big grinder and wire wheel smoothed it up.  A little rub down with cooking oil made it shine.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 5, 2009)

Like someone asked "What size holes"? I've seen them for sale with 3/4 and 7/8 and would like to know which size to make.


----------



## wanbli (Jul 5, 2009)

I was in the grills and supplies section of Home Depot the other day and they have these aluminum sheets with holes in them for grilling veggies and smaller stuff on. They are punched out with a bunch of holes, can't remember how big the holes were, the sheets were about 9 X 13 and relatively cheap....2 or 3 dollars for 2 of them. Next time I'm there I'll grab a pack and see if they'll work for ABTs


----------

